# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A keni flejtur me mamane ne vogeli ?

## EuroStar1

Deri ne cmoshe keni flejtur me mamane kur ke qene i vogel. A ka ndonje qe flen akoma me mamane se ka frike nga gogolat  :perqeshje:

----------


## riduana

Skam fjetur me mamin ndonjer

----------


## EuroStar1

> Skam fjetur me mamin ndonjer


Po me ke ? lere fare se e mar me mend  :perqeshje:

----------


## riduana

ca merr me mend ti mo

----------


## Izadora

Teme interesante  :ngerdheshje:  

Tani gjithe naten jo, por e kisha zakon para se te shkosha ne shkoll , si une dhe im vlla , 
te dy si lugat ne 5 te mengjesit deri ne 6 . 

A papapa si te zete gjumi te krevati i madh xD

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Gjume me te qete edhe  me te mebel se ai gjume me mamken ska
akoma kur me jepet rasti fle me mamken time haha
 edhe nganjeher fleme tre futim edhe motren ne mes

----------


## EuroStar1

> ca merr me mend ti mo


Ate pra

ps ; Ca eshte ajo shprehja " mo " pale te kom ene katnaren teme  :ngerdheshje: 

Se ku tkom pa un ty knejna anejna gjithanejna po nejse hajt se neser osht dit pazari dro shihna  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hmm meduket nga gjithe motrat e mia, un kam fjetur me shume me prinderit, biles per cudi mbaj mend qe dilja nga "crib-i" im dhe futesha ne krevatin e prinderve lol

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Un akoma flej me mamin  :perqeshje:

----------


## letaa

poo un kam flejt edhe me mamin por edhe me gjysheen per nje kohe te gjaat       
tashii perseriii shtrihem ne krevat te fleej me mamin , ska gjuum me te mir kur je pran mamit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

> Teme interesante  
> 
> Tani gjithe naten jo, por e kisha zakon para se te shkosha ne shkoll , si une dhe im vlla , 
> te dy si lugat ne 5 te mengjesit deri ne 6 . 
> 
> A papapa si te zete gjumi te krevati i madh xD


edhe tek ne babi shkonte ne pune qe ne 5 te mengjesit dhe vinte dhe me puthte dhe thoshte ik tek te krevati i mamit, po ai gjumi i mengjesit eshte aq i embel dhe dhe te bredhesh nga nji krevat ne tjetrin, bezdi e kisha, po babi s'me linte rehat derisa me syte mbullur  shkoja tek krevati i mamit, mami atehere nuk gerhiste :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> edhe tek ne babi shkonte ne pune qe ne 5 te mengjesit dhe vinte dhe me puthte dhe thoshte ik tek te krevati i mamit, po ai gjumi i mengjesit eshte aq i embel dhe dhe te bredhesh nga nji krevat ne tjetrin, bezdi e kisha, po babi s'me linte rehat derisa me syte mbullur  shkoja tek krevati i mamit, mami atehere nuk gerhiste


Me kujtove maman time kur vjen per vizit ketej nga une , kam qef me i kujtuar pak vitet e femijeris .
I bera nje kerkese te flem ne nje krevat bashk : Jo me tha do flej vec , se ti i bie qark krevatit nuk kam moshe me , nuk me ze gjumi  :i ngrysur:  
xD

----------


## ganimet

Flija me mamin  por kur u zgjoja per cizin se gjeja maman ikte diku por frymen e saj e ndjeja te kravati BACIT.

----------


## teta

POOOOO,dhe me kujtohet e doja mesin,hahah papap ca torture paskam bere,

----------


## goldian

jo se kur binin te flinin e myllnin deren me celes e keshtu skisha nga hyja
se marr vesht pse e benin kete pune

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Mua vajzat e mia, ende nuk me lene te flej fare me mamin e tyre (natyrisht deri sa t`i ze gjumi ato) :syte zemra:  :syte zemra: ...

----------


## kleadoni

hahaha, c'teme!
Ka ndodhur rralle here kur kam qene e vogel, kur ikte babi me pune ne ndonje qytet/shtet tjeter e une flija me mamin. 
Ndodhi edhe vjet ne vere kur ishim me pushime. Ai krevati qe duhej te flija une ishte shume i keq, s'beja rehat fare... e babushi im, si flori qe e kam, beri kete sakrifice edhe fjeti ai aty e me la mua te flija me mamin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## riduana

> Ate pra
> 
> ps ; Ca eshte ajo shprehja " mo " pale te kom ene katnaren teme 
> 
> Se ku tkom pa un ty knejna anejna gjithanejna po nejse hajt se neser osht dit pazari dro shihna


o katnaro un kom flejt gjithmon ne  krevat tem ne dhom vec.Ndoshta me ke pa anej knej une se kom idene kush je po sa per dijeni sdal dit te djel ne treg  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angmokio

O Eurostar , me kete teme qe ke hapur asnje mashkulli sja mban te futet se kane frike se humbasin burrerine  :buzeqeshje: . 
Sinqerisht me aq sa mbaj mend deri kur kam qene ne kopesht kam pas fjetur por sa u futa ne klase te pare, me dukej vetja i rritur , edhe per tu lare lahesha vete.

----------


## EuroStar1

> o katnaro un kom flejt gjithmon ne  krevat tem ne dhom vec.Ndoshta me ke pa anej knej une se kom idene kush je po sa per dijeni sdal dit te djel ne treg


Pse mi pulat ku i ble ti te City park  :perqeshje: 




> O Eurostar , me kete teme qe ke hapur asnje mashkulli sja mban te futet se kane frike se humbasin burrerine . 
> Sinqerisht me aq sa mbaj mend deri kur kam qene ne kopesht kam pas fjetur por sa u futa ne klase te pare, me dukej vetja i rritur , edhe per tu lare lahesha vete.


haha lol, avash avash do ua heqim turpin disave ketu. Ska problem, mashkulli eshte i destinuar qe ta ndaje krevatin gjate gjithe jetes se tije me gra. I vogel me nenen dhe kur te rritet me gruan. Prandaj ne meshkujt nuk kemi as ftohte dhe as frike kur flejme gjume

----------

